# Tacos and Other Possibly Illegal Food



## Samson

Tacos are the perfect food, until north americans insisted on "Hard Shell" tacos? Why the hell would anyone in their right mind bite down on a hard shelled taco that's obviously going to fall apart, and into your lap?

From Averin, Sophie. History of Tortillas and Tacos Tortilla History Pages 1  5 The author explains Tackling the taco and a guide to the art of taco eating.



> A taco is a tortilla with something wrapped inside." Again, as with enchiladas, the central ingredient is the tortilla, which is made from corn and should not be mistaken for a Spanish version of the same name that is made of eggs and potato. Dating from the time of the Spanish conquest, Bernardino de Sahagun provides a list of the various types of tortillas that the Spanish encountered in Mexico. These are:
> 
> 
> 
> tlaxcalpacholi  a color corn flour tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ueitlaxcalli  - which translates as a very thin, large, white tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Quauhtlaxqualli  a large, white, thick, coarse tortilla made with nixtamal, and totonqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Tlaxcalli  which refers to the common white tortilla ?
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Avernin, a taco is definitely not: A canary yellow tortilla with black spots . Therefore, the hard, curled up holders typically called tacos in the US are nothing of the kind. *
> 
> Bernal Diaz Del Castillo documented the first taco feast enjoyed by Europeans and Cortes himself arranged for the banquet in Coyoacan for these captains. However, the taco predates the European invasion as anthropologists have found evidence that the people living in the lake region of the Valley of Mexico traditionally ate tacos filled with small fish. As this suggests, the content of a taco differs with geographical region, but also, with the time of the day, as there are early morning tacos, evening tacos and late night tacos.


----------



## strollingbones

i like hard shell tacos....but then i love lemon curd too


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> i like hard shell tacos....but then i love lemon curd too



You, madame, are a freak.


----------



## hjmick

Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Zoom-boing

If the hard shelled, yellow with black speck things aren't tacos . . . what the_ hell _are they??


----------



## strollingbones

Samson said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like hard shell tacos....but then i love lemon curd too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, madame, are a freak.
Click to expand...


ahhh but at least i am not in denial..

lemon curd on english muffins...


----------



## Toro

Tacos rule.


----------



## Samson

hjmick said:


> Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.



Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.

The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.

Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).

Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!

Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."


Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........


----------



## hjmick

Samson said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
Click to expand...


That sounds about right for Hobbs...

Now, as for tacos, I prefer a stuffed sopapilla.


----------



## Samson

Zoom-boing said:


> If the hard shelled, yellow with black speck things aren't tacos . . . what the_ hell _are they??







I'm thinking the Attorney General of the USA should sue someone.


----------



## strollingbones

Samson said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
Click to expand...



fish tacos?


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fish tacos?
Click to expand...




Correction: Taco. I would have remembered if she'd had more than one


----------



## SFC Ollie

Soft tacos are the only way to go.  I wouldn't eat a hard shell taco from Taco Hell.


----------



## Againsheila

Samson said:


> Tacos are the perfect food, until north americans insisted on "Hard Shell" tacos? Why the hell would anyone in their right mind bite down on a hard shelled taco that's obviously going to fall apart, and into your lap?
> 
> From Averin, Sophie. History of Tortillas and Tacos Tortilla History Pages 1  5 The author explains Tackling the taco and a guide to the art of taco eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A taco is a tortilla with something wrapped inside." Again, as with enchiladas, the central ingredient is the tortilla, which is made from corn and should not be mistaken for a Spanish version of the same name that is made of eggs and potato. Dating from the time of the Spanish conquest, Bernardino de Sahagun provides a list of the various types of tortillas that the Spanish encountered in Mexico. These are:
> 
> 
> 
> tlaxcalpacholi  a color corn flour tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ueitlaxcalli  - which translates as a very thin, large, white tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Quauhtlaxqualli  a large, white, thick, coarse tortilla made with nixtamal, and totonqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Tlaxcalli  which refers to the common white tortilla ?
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Avernin, a taco is definitely not: A canary yellow tortilla with black spots . Therefore, the hard, curled up holders typically called tacos in the US are nothing of the kind. *
> 
> Bernal Diaz Del Castillo documented the first taco feast enjoyed by Europeans and Cortes himself arranged for the banquet in Coyoacan for these captains. However, the taco predates the European invasion as anthropologists have found evidence that the people living in the lake region of the Valley of Mexico traditionally ate tacos filled with small fish. As this suggests, the content of a taco differs with geographical region, but also, with the time of the day, as there are early morning tacos, evening tacos and late night tacos.
Click to expand...


YOu tell 'em, they certainly won't listen to me.


----------



## Samson

SFC Ollie said:


> Soft tacos are the only way to go.  I wouldn't eat a hard shell taco from Taco Hell.



Why the heck would anyone buy a taco: because you cannot fill and fold a freakin' tortilla?

I like fish tacos, with pico de gallo that has a lot of celantro.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Samson said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soft tacos are the only way to go.  I wouldn't eat a hard shell taco from Taco Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the heck would anyone buy a taco: because you cannot fill and fold a freakin' tortilla?
> 
> I like fish tacos, with pico de gallo that has a lot of celantro.
Click to expand...


Ah my wife makes the greatest salsa, and she uses fresh cilantro, and tomatillos....

Got to make a new batch this summer she cans up to 50 jars at a time. Of course we end up giving most of them away.


----------



## Samson

SFC Ollie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soft tacos are the only way to go.  I wouldn't eat a hard shell taco from Taco Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the heck would anyone buy a taco: because you cannot fill and fold a freakin' tortilla?
> 
> I like fish tacos, with pico de gallo that has a lot of celantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah my wife makes the greatest salsa, and she uses fresh cilantro, and tomatillos....
> 
> Got to make a new batch this summer she cans up to 50 jars at a time. Of course we end up giving most of them away.
Click to expand...


Does she make "Hot" and "Mild?"

As far as I'm concerned, its not salsa if its not "Hot": If you want "Mild" then just use Ketsup.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Samson said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the heck would anyone buy a taco: because you cannot fill and fold a freakin' tortilla?
> 
> I like fish tacos, with pico de gallo that has a lot of celantro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah my wife makes the greatest salsa, and she uses fresh cilantro, and tomatillos....
> 
> Got to make a new batch this summer she cans up to 50 jars at a time. Of course we end up giving most of them away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does she make "Hot" and "Mild?"
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, its not salsa if its not "Hot": If you want "Mild" then just use Ketsup.
Click to expand...


Actually she makes what we call:
1. Regular (Hot for most people)
2.  Hot
3. I dare you.


----------



## Againsheila

Samson said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the heck would anyone buy a taco: because you cannot fill and fold a freakin' tortilla?
> 
> I like fish tacos, with pico de gallo that has a lot of celantro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah my wife makes the greatest salsa, and she uses fresh cilantro, and tomatillos....
> 
> Got to make a new batch this summer she cans up to 50 jars at a time. Of course we end up giving most of them away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does she make "Hot" and "Mild?"
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, its not salsa if its not "Hot": If you want "Mild" then just use Ketsup.
Click to expand...


My husband and I were at this Mexican restaurant one time and the salsa was so bland, I asked if they had anything hotter and the waitress just looked at me.  I said, "You know, mas piquente <sp?>"  She rolled her eyes, like she was thinking "I'm gonna get this gringa".  Several minutes later she brought out this really hot sauce.  My husband and I ate the whole thing.  Everyone working in the restaurant had to come talk to the gringos who ate the hot food.  I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"


----------



## Againsheila

SFC Ollie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah my wife makes the greatest salsa, and she uses fresh cilantro, and tomatillos....
> 
> Got to make a new batch this summer she cans up to 50 jars at a time. Of course we end up giving most of them away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she make "Hot" and "Mild?"
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, its not salsa if its not "Hot": If you want "Mild" then just use Ketsup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually she makes what we call:
> 1. Regular (Hot for most people)
> 2.  Hot
> 3. I dare you.
Click to expand...


I'd like one order of "hot" and 2 of "I dare you", please.


----------



## Intense

I had a friend way back in Flagstaff. He would do a Mexican Pizza with two flour tortillas on the base, a layered refried beans above, then he would do a layer of either a green, red, or half and half chili relleno type sauce with chunks of beef, topped with a ton of cheese, then baked.  They did everything there, that was my favorite. God I miss that. For this I nominate him to the Supreme Court.


----------



## boedicca

Againsheila said:


> I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"




Or Burmese food.

Or Indian food.

Or plain old Fire Hot Oaklandtown BBQ sauce (challenged a friend once to drink a cup of Flints and I'd pick up the tab.  He did - to his everlasting regret).

I also have British friends who pride themselves on making the absolutely most scalding hot curry possible.


----------



## Intense

boedicca said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Burmese food.
> 
> Or Indian food.
> 
> Or plain old Fire Hot Oaklandtown BBQ sauce (challenged a friend once to drink a cup of Flints and I'd pick up the tab.  He did - to his everlasting regret).
> 
> I also have British friends who pride themselves on making the absolutely most scalding hot curry possible.
Click to expand...


Has anyone seen my cat?????


----------



## Samson

Againsheila said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah my wife makes the greatest salsa, and she uses fresh cilantro, and tomatillos....
> 
> Got to make a new batch this summer she cans up to 50 jars at a time. Of course we end up giving most of them away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she make "Hot" and "Mild?"
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, its not salsa if its not "Hot": If you want "Mild" then just use Ketsup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband and I were at this Mexican restaurant one time and the salsa was so bland, I asked if they had anything hotter and the waitress just looked at me.  I said, "You know, mas piquente <sp?>"  She rolled her eyes, like she was thinking "I'm gonna get this gringa".  Several minutes later she brought out this really hot sauce.  My husband and I ate the whole thing.  Everyone working in the restaurant had to come talk to the gringos who ate the hot food.  I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
Click to expand...


Actually, I thought REAL MEXICAN FOOD was not supposed to be very spicy?...but that doesn't stop me from chopping up fresh jalapeno's and adding them to everything Mexican


----------



## boedicca

Pffffttttt.

If you want Hot, use habaneros or scotch bonnets.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Pffffttttt.
> 
> If you want Hot, use habaneros or scotch bonnets.



Do you do these?


----------



## Intense

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she make "Hot" and "Mild?"
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, its not salsa if its not "Hot": If you want "Mild" then just use Ketsup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I were at this Mexican restaurant one time and the salsa was so bland, I asked if they had anything hotter and the waitress just looked at me.  I said, "You know, mas piquente <sp?>"  She rolled her eyes, like she was thinking "I'm gonna get this gringa".  Several minutes later she brought out this really hot sauce.  My husband and I ate the whole thing.  Everyone working in the restaurant had to come talk to the gringos who ate the hot food.  I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought REAL MEXICAN FOOD was not supposed to be very spicy?...but that doesn't stop me from chopping up fresh jalapeno's and adding them to everything Mexican
Click to expand...


My buddy gave me a pepper once that he called a "Yellow Hot". I took one bite and my nose started gushing blood. He and his brother got a real kick out of it. Looking back I would guess it to be a Habanero pepper.

New Mexico cooking can be milder. The chilies definitely are.


----------



## boedicca

Habaneros - yes.   I've grown them in the garden and I add them to certain dishes.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Burmese food.
> 
> Or Indian food.
> 
> Or plain old Fire Hot Oaklandtown BBQ sauce (challenged a friend once to drink a cup of Flints and I'd pick up the tab.  He did - to his everlasting regret).
> 
> I also have British friends who pride themselves on making the absolutely most scalding hot curry possible.
Click to expand...


I'm very sad about my attempts at curry.

Its Our Curse never to have conquered India.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she make "Hot" and "Mild?"
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, its not salsa if its not "Hot": If you want "Mild" then just use Ketsup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I were at this Mexican restaurant one time and the salsa was so bland, I asked if they had anything hotter and the waitress just looked at me.  I said, "You know, mas piquente <sp?>"  She rolled her eyes, like she was thinking "I'm gonna get this gringa".  Several minutes later she brought out this really hot sauce.  My husband and I ate the whole thing.  Everyone working in the restaurant had to come talk to the gringos who ate the hot food.  I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought REAL MEXICAN FOOD was not supposed to be very spicy?...but that doesn't stop me from chopping up fresh jalapeno's and adding them to everything Mexican
Click to expand...


I think TexMex food is hotter than actual Mexican foods.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Habaneros - yes.   I've grown them in the garden and I add them to certain dishes.



You add them, raw, to what?

I think you may chop ONE up, and use a little piece in a soup or something.


----------



## Intense

They are great raw or cooked.


----------



## Samson

SFC Ollie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I were at this Mexican restaurant one time and the salsa was so bland, I asked if they had anything hotter and the waitress just looked at me.  I said, "You know, mas piquente <sp?>"  She rolled her eyes, like she was thinking "I'm gonna get this gringa".  Several minutes later she brought out this really hot sauce.  My husband and I ate the whole thing.  Everyone working in the restaurant had to come talk to the gringos who ate the hot food.  I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought REAL MEXICAN FOOD was not supposed to be very spicy?...but that doesn't stop me from chopping up fresh jalapeno's and adding them to everything Mexican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think TexMex food is hotter than actual Mexican foods.
Click to expand...


Yes, The Texas Revolution was caused by their refusal to eat bland Menudo.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I used to make some dynamite C Ration Pizza. Before they ruined the rations with MRE's. Of course no NCO worth their salt ever deployed without a good stock of Louisiana hot sauce.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Habaneros - yes.   I've grown them in the garden and I add them to certain dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You add them, raw, to what?
> 
> I think you may chop ONE up, and use a little piece in a soup or something.
Click to expand...



Actually, I use an electron microscope to isolate the smallest bit possible, then boil it in a few gallons of liquid to detoxify it.



I use them in cooking spicy dishes.  The amount depends upon the quantity.  

There was an exciting Omelet Incident a few weeks ago in which Mr. Boe chopped up 4 Habaneros and added them to the filling of an Omelet which we split.  That was a tad too hot pour moi.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Habaneros - yes.   I've grown them in the garden and I add them to certain dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You add them, raw, to what?
> 
> I think you may chop ONE up, and use a little piece in a soup or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I use an electron microscope to isolate the smallest bit possible, then boil it in a few gallons of liquid to detoxify it.
> 
> 
> 
> I use them in cooking spicy dishes.  The amount depends upon the quantity.
> 
> There was an exciting Omelet Incident a few weeks ago in which Mr. Boe chopped up 4 Habaneros and added them to the filling of an Omelet which we split.  That was a tad too hot pour moi.
Click to expand...




Well, perhaps you're lucky you survived.


----------



## AllieBaba

The amount depends upon the quantity?

Of course it would...?


----------



## SFC Ollie

When we lived in Corpus Christi Texas, I rented a place and there was a sort of tree/ bush in the back yard about 6 ft high. It grew these really small red peppers. I don't know what they were called but my mother-in-law came over and stripped that bush of every single one of them. Told me that a gringo couldn't handle them so don't ask any questions. Mrs Ollie had no Idea what they were either.


----------



## Ravi

Samson said:


> Tacos are the perfect food, until north americans insisted on "Hard Shell" tacos? Why the hell would anyone in their right mind bite down on a hard shelled taco that's obviously going to fall apart, and into your lap?
> 
> From Averin, Sophie. History of Tortillas and Tacos Tortilla History Pages 1  5 The author explains Tackling the taco and a guide to the art of taco eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A taco is a tortilla with something wrapped inside." Again, as with enchiladas, the central ingredient is the tortilla, which is made from corn and should not be mistaken for a Spanish version of the same name that is made of eggs and potato. Dating from the time of the Spanish conquest, Bernardino de Sahagun provides a list of the various types of tortillas that the Spanish encountered in Mexico. These are:
> 
> 
> 
> tlaxcalpacholi  a color corn flour tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ueitlaxcalli  - which translates as a very thin, large, white tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Quauhtlaxqualli  a large, white, thick, coarse tortilla made with nixtamal, and totonqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Tlaxcalli  which refers to the common white tortilla ?
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Avernin, a taco is definitely not: A canary yellow tortilla with black spots . Therefore, the hard, curled up holders typically called tacos in the US are nothing of the kind. *
> 
> Bernal Diaz Del Castillo documented the first taco feast enjoyed by Europeans and Cortes himself arranged for the banquet in Coyoacan for these captains. However, the taco predates the European invasion as anthropologists have found evidence that the people living in the lake region of the Valley of Mexico traditionally ate tacos filled with small fish. As this suggests, the content of a taco differs with geographical region, but also, with the time of the day, as there are early morning tacos, evening tacos and late night tacos.
Click to expand...

*shudder* I hate hard shelled tacos, too. My mother used to make them once a week and I totally hated Mexican food until I found out what authentic tacos were.

Oh my, second only to oyster po'boys.


----------



## AllieBaba

Did the plant look like this?:


----------



## Samson

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos are the perfect food, until north americans insisted on "Hard Shell" tacos? Why the hell would anyone in their right mind bite down on a hard shelled taco that's obviously going to fall apart, and into your lap?
> 
> From Averin, Sophie. History of Tortillas and Tacos Tortilla History Pages 1  5 The author explains Tackling the taco and a guide to the art of taco eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A taco is a tortilla with something wrapped inside." Again, as with enchiladas, the central ingredient is the tortilla, which is made from corn and should not be mistaken for a Spanish version of the same name that is made of eggs and potato. Dating from the time of the Spanish conquest, Bernardino de Sahagun provides a list of the various types of tortillas that the Spanish encountered in Mexico. These are:
> 
> 
> 
> tlaxcalpacholi  a color corn flour tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ueitlaxcalli  - which translates as a very thin, large, white tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Quauhtlaxqualli  a large, white, thick, coarse tortilla made with nixtamal, and totonqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Tlaxcalli  which refers to the common white tortilla ?
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Avernin, a taco is definitely not: A canary yellow tortilla with black spots . Therefore, the hard, curled up holders typically called tacos in the US are nothing of the kind. *
> 
> Bernal Diaz Del Castillo documented the first taco feast enjoyed by Europeans and Cortes himself arranged for the banquet in Coyoacan for these captains. However, the taco predates the European invasion as anthropologists have found evidence that the people living in the lake region of the Valley of Mexico traditionally ate tacos filled with small fish. As this suggests, the content of a taco differs with geographical region, but also, with the time of the day, as there are early morning tacos, evening tacos and late night tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shudder* I hate hard shelled tacos, too. My mother used to make them once a week and I totally hated Mexican food until I found out what authentic tacos were.
> 
> Oh my, second only to oyster po'boys.
Click to expand...


Have you ever had an oyster in your taco?


----------



## Shadow

hjmick said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds about right for Hobbs...
> 
> Now, as for tacos, I prefer a stuffed sopapilla.
Click to expand...


Or an Indian Taco...Yum!


----------



## Samson

Shadow said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds about right for Hobbs...
> 
> Now, as for tacos, I prefer a stuffed sopapilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or and Indian Taco...Yum!
Click to expand...


What's yummy about it?

BTW you mean "Native American" Taco, and they're a horrid mess to eat.


----------



## AllieBaba

It's Indian taco.

And they're yummy if you eat them the way you should...with not very much stuff on them. No lettuce and crap.


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> It's Indian taco.
> 
> And they're yummy if you eat them the way you should...with not very much stuff on them. No lettuce and crap.



Here is an Indian Taco:






How the hell do you eat it?


----------



## AllieBaba

Remember when I said you don't put lettuce on it?

The bread is fry bread. It doesn't break. You put whatever you're putting on it, then rolly it up like a gordito or something.

Or you USE A FUCKING FORK. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> Remember when I said you don't put lettuce on it?
> 
> The bread is fry bread. It doesn't break. You put whatever you're putting on it, then rolly it up like a gordito or something.
> 
> Or you USE A FUCKING FORK. It isn't rocket science.



Who the hell eats a taco with a FORK???!!

If you gotta use a fork then its _NOT A FUCKING TACO!_

The WHOLE FUCKING POINT is to roll stuff up, the eat it with your _HANDS_ for christssakes.


----------



## AllieBaba

How racist of you.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Samson said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like hard shell tacos....but then i love lemon curd too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, madame, are a freak.
Click to expand...


That's beside the point...  She's a good freak.  My question though, is what the heck is lemon curd?  Never heard of that before.


----------



## AllieBaba

And Indians do eat it with their hands. It DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THAT in the real world, when they make them at home. But when they sell them at the stands, they provide all the condiments so people can pig out.

I make fry bread all the time. I eat it with butter and honey, usually. Sometimes with taco meat. I never serve it with lettuce or wet beans. Refried beans, yes.


----------



## AllieBaba

Count Dracula said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like hard shell tacos....but then i love lemon curd too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, madame, are a freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's beside the point...  She's a good freak.  My question though, is what the heck is lemon curd?  Never heard of that before.
Click to expand...


It's lemon sauce, essentially.
Very yummy.


----------



## Samson

Count Dracula said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like hard shell tacos....but then i love lemon curd too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, madame, are a freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's beside the point...  She's a good freak.  My question though, is what the heck is lemon curd?  Never heard of that before.
Click to expand...


Honestly, do you _REALLY_ wanna know what lemon curd is?


----------



## AllieBaba

Eat it on an Indian taco someday.


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> And Indians do eat it with their hands. It DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THAT in the real world, when they make them at home. But when they sell them at the stands, they provide all the condiments so people can pig out.
> 
> I make fry bread all the time. I eat it with butter and honey, usually. Sometimes with taco meat. I never serve it with lettuce or wet beans. Refried beans, yes.



This???






Still looks like it will fall apart


----------



## AllieBaba

No lettuce, baybee.
It won't fall apart. It's usually yeast bread, or quickbread. Either way, not flimsy.


----------



## Eccgmike

Samson said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soft tacos are the only way to go.  I wouldn't eat a hard shell taco from Taco Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the heck would anyone buy a taco: because you cannot fill and fold a freakin' tortilla?
> 
> I like fish tacos, with pico de gallo that has a lot of celantro.
Click to expand...

I like hard shell "taco-like" things,..... but u can't eat them while driving, so I then eat "taco's". So what the hell am I eating when I'm not driving??

P.S. Fish taco rules!!


----------



## Shadow

AllieBaba said:


> And Indians do eat it with their hands. It DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THAT in the real world, when they make them at home. But when they sell them at the stands, they provide all the condiments so people can pig out.
> 
> I make fry bread all the time. I eat it with butter and honey, usually. Sometimes with taco meat. I never serve it with lettuce or wet beans. Refried beans, yes.



Yes,refried beans work really well if you want to eat them without a fork.  Here is a less messy version. And you can add any taco toppings (the bread is the best part though).






Love getting them at the road side stands around the state or at the fair.  Plain fry bread with just honey is great also.  Fry bread does taste sort of like a sopapilla,only thicker and it is fried to be flat instead.


----------



## JBeukema

Zoom-boing said:


> If the hard shelled, yellow with black speck things aren't tacos . . . what the_ hell _are they??


Deformed tostadas?


----------



## JBeukema

Toro said:


> Tacos rule.


burrito > taco


get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## Shadow

hjmick said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds about right for Hobbs...
> 
> Now, as for tacos, I prefer a stuffed sopapilla.
Click to expand...


Stuffed sopapilla's are great...red or green? They used to have a placed that served the kind you can pick up and eat with your hands close to my home,but it closed (stuffy's).  Do they still have those in town? I have not seen one in awhile.


----------



## Samson

Those are burritos.


----------



## Barb

I always liked soft tacos best. They are easier to manage, and they taste better too.


----------



## Barb

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she make "Hot" and "Mild?"
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, its not salsa if its not "Hot": If you want "Mild" then just use Ketsup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I were at this Mexican restaurant one time and the salsa was so bland, I asked if they had anything hotter and the waitress just looked at me.  I said, "You know, mas piquente <sp?>"  She rolled her eyes, like she was thinking "I'm gonna get this gringa".  Several minutes later she brought out this really hot sauce.  My husband and I ate the whole thing.  Everyone working in the restaurant had to come talk to the gringos who ate the hot food.  I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought REAL MEXICAN FOOD was not supposed to be very spicy?...but that doesn't stop me from chopping up fresh jalapeno's and adding them to everything Mexican
Click to expand...


"fresh" jalapenos? 
My brother, about a million years ago, gave one of those out of the garden to my boyfriend to eat. Sadistic bastard, I miss him. I'll only eat them out of the jar, but I love those.


----------



## Samson

Barb said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I were at this Mexican restaurant one time and the salsa was so bland, I asked if they had anything hotter and the waitress just looked at me.  I said, "You know, mas piquente <sp?>"  She rolled her eyes, like she was thinking "I'm gonna get this gringa".  Several minutes later she brought out this really hot sauce.  My husband and I ate the whole thing.  Everyone working in the restaurant had to come talk to the gringos who ate the hot food.  I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought REAL MEXICAN FOOD was not supposed to be very spicy?...but that doesn't stop me from chopping up fresh jalapeno's and adding them to everything Mexican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "fresh" jalapenos?
> My brother, about a million years ago, gave one of those out of the garden to my boyfriend to eat. Sadistic bastard, I miss him. I'll only eat them out of the jar, but I love those.
Click to expand...


I cut them in half, remove the seeds, fill with peanut butter, and then throw the whole thing in (biting in half isn't recommended unless you want Hot-Lips). The peanut butter acts as a coating, that keeps you from feeling the full force of capsian.


----------



## Barb

Samson said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought REAL MEXICAN FOOD was not supposed to be very spicy?...but that doesn't stop me from chopping up fresh jalapeno's and adding them to everything Mexican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "fresh" jalapenos?
> My brother, about a million years ago, gave one of those out of the garden to my boyfriend to eat. Sadistic bastard, I miss him. I'll only eat them out of the jar, but I love those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cut them in half, remove the seeds, fill with peanut butter, and then throw the whole thing in (biting in half isn't recommended unless you want Hot-Lips). The peanut butter acts as a coating, that keeps you from feeling the full force of capsian.
Click to expand...


Never thought of peanut butter. Usually use sour cream on a plate of nachos supreme, or deep fry them with cheese of some sort. I'll have to try out the peanut butter, and thanks


----------



## Oddball

Samson said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soft tacos are the only way to go.  I wouldn't eat a hard shell taco from Taco Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the heck would anyone buy a taco: because you cannot fill and fold a freakin' tortilla?
> 
> I like fish tacos, with pico de gallo that has a lot of celantro.
Click to expand...


_*YUM!*_


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought REAL MEXICAN FOOD was not supposed to be very spicy?...but that doesn't stop me from chopping up fresh jalapeno's and adding them to everything Mexican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "fresh" jalapenos?
> My brother, about a million years ago, gave one of those out of the garden to my boyfriend to eat. Sadistic bastard, I miss him. I'll only eat them out of the jar, but I love those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cut them in half, remove the seeds, fill with peanut butter, and then throw the whole thing in (biting in half isn't recommended unless you want Hot-Lips). The peanut butter acts as a coating, that keeps you from feeling the full force of capsian.
Click to expand...


Or slice down the side,remove seeds,stuff with cheese then wrap with bacon and bake. They are great...we call them poppers.


----------



## Samson

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> "fresh" jalapenos?
> My brother, about a million years ago, gave one of those out of the garden to my boyfriend to eat. Sadistic bastard, I miss him. I'll only eat them out of the jar, but I love those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut them in half, remove the seeds, fill with peanut butter, and then throw the whole thing in (biting in half isn't recommended unless you want Hot-Lips). The peanut butter acts as a coating, that keeps you from feeling the full force of capsian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or slice down the side,remove seeds,stuff with cheese then wrap with bacon and bake. They are great...we call them poppers.
Click to expand...


How do you bake, and keep the cheese from running?

You reminded me of another recipe: Split a dove breast, stuff it in a jalapeno, and wrap it with bacon; grill.


----------



## hjmick

Shadow said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds about right for Hobbs...
> 
> Now, as for tacos, I prefer a stuffed sopapilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stuffed sopapilla's are great...red or green? They used to have a placed that served the kind you can pick up and eat with your hands close to my home,but it closed (stuffy's).  Do they still have those in town? I have not seen one in awhile.
Click to expand...


Usually green, sometimes Christmas. Once in a while red.

As for Stufy's, I don't know if they're still around. A year ago there was one down on Coors near Montano and I think one on Candelaria.


----------



## strollingbones

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just smiled at them and said, "You really don't know hot until you've eaten Thai food!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Burmese food.
> 
> Or Indian food.
> 
> Or plain old Fire Hot Oaklandtown BBQ sauce (challenged a friend once to drink a cup of Flints and I'd pick up the tab.  He did - to his everlasting regret).
> 
> I also have British friends who pride themselves on making the absolutely most scalding hot curry possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very sad about my attempts at curry.
> 
> Its Our Curse never to have conquered India.
Click to expand...


secret to curry paste:  use equal amounts of everything....


----------



## strollingbones

thai is killer hot


----------



## Angelhair

_Give me a hard shell taco anytime!  Love it when one bites into one of those and the grease rolls down your arm and the hamburger meat settles in your stomach like a gut bomb!  Yummo!!!_


----------



## Angelhair

AllieBaba said:


> And Indians do eat it with their hands. It DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THAT in the real world, when they make them at home. But when they sell them at the stands, they provide all the condiments so people can pig out.
> 
> I make fry bread all the time. I eat it with butter and honey, usually. Sometimes with taco meat. I never serve it with lettuce or wet beans. Refried beans, yes.



_Love eating with my hands - try it sometime - and then pick up the fork and notice the difference._


----------



## hjmick

Angelhair said:


> _Give me a hard shell taco anytime!  Love it when one bites into one of those and the grease rolls down your arm and the hamburger meat settles in your stomach like a gut bomb!  Yummo!!!_


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Samson said:


> Tacos are the perfect food, until north americans insisted on "Hard Shell" tacos? Why the hell would anyone in their right mind bite down on a hard shelled taco that's obviously going to fall apart, and into your lap?
> 
> From Averin, Sophie. History of Tortillas and Tacos Tortilla History Pages 1  5 The author explains Tackling the taco and a guide to the art of taco eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A taco is a tortilla with something wrapped inside." Again, as with enchiladas, the central ingredient is the tortilla, which is made from corn and should not be mistaken for a Spanish version of the same name that is made of eggs and potato. Dating from the time of the Spanish conquest, Bernardino de Sahagun provides a list of the various types of tortillas that the Spanish encountered in Mexico. These are:
> 
> 
> 
> tlaxcalpacholi  a color corn flour tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ueitlaxcalli  - which translates as a very thin, large, white tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Quauhtlaxqualli  a large, white, thick, coarse tortilla made with nixtamal, and totonqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Tlaxcalli  which refers to the common white tortilla ?
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Avernin, a taco is definitely not: A canary yellow tortilla with black spots . Therefore, the hard, curled up holders typically called tacos in the US are nothing of the kind. *
> 
> Bernal Diaz Del Castillo documented the first taco feast enjoyed by Europeans and Cortes himself arranged for the banquet in Coyoacan for these captains. However, the taco predates the European invasion as anthropologists have found evidence that the people living in the lake region of the Valley of Mexico traditionally ate tacos filled with small fish. As this suggests, the content of a taco differs with geographical region, but also, with the time of the day, as there are early morning tacos, evening tacos and late night tacos.
Click to expand...





Yeah I was really surprised when I went to Mexico and ate real Mexican food. A taco is what we might call a "burrito" here - but much smaller. I like that. Instead of one gigantic burrito like you'd get at  a Tex-Mex place, you get like 5-10 tiny little soft shell tacos.

And the times I have had a hard shell in Mexico, even the "hard" shell is much softer than they are here.


----------



## AllieBaba

Angelhair said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Indians do eat it with their hands. It DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THAT in the real world, when they make them at home. But when they sell them at the stands, they provide all the condiments so people can pig out.
> 
> I make fry bread all the time. I eat it with butter and honey, usually. Sometimes with taco meat. I never serve it with lettuce or wet beans. Refried beans, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Love eating with my hands - try it sometime - and then pick up the fork and notice the difference._
Click to expand...


Yes. It's called e-coli!


----------



## Angelhair

_E-coli  is also transmitted by using utensils.....at least with the hands you know they were washed!!!_


----------



## hjmick

Angelhair said:


> _E-coli  is also transmitted by using utensils.....at least with the hands you know they were washed!!!_



Or, if not washed, at least where they've been...


----------



## syrenn

Lets see, soft taco or hard taco.  I guess it all depends on the "taco" and the question, dont you think?


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut them in half, remove the seeds, fill with peanut butter, and then throw the whole thing in (biting in half isn't recommended unless you want Hot-Lips). The peanut butter acts as a coating, that keeps you from feeling the full force of capsian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or slice down the side,remove seeds,stuff with cheese then wrap with bacon and bake. They are great...we call them poppers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you bake, and keep the cheese from running?
> 
> You reminded me of another recipe: Split a dove breast, stuff it in a jalapeno, and wrap it with bacon; grill.
Click to expand...


When you wrap them with bacon,secure them with a tooth pick. the bacon keeps the sides together.


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> Lets see, soft taco or hard taco.  I guess it all depends on the "taco" and the question, dont you think?



Perhaps we can compromise: Firm Taco?


----------



## syrenn

I've always been partial to white stone ground. They must be hot because a cold one is terrible.  And always juicy, just enough to lick your fingers but not so much to make a mess all over.


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> I've always been partial to white stone ground. They must be hot because a cold one is terrible.  And always juicy, just enough to lick your fingers but not so much to make a mess all over.



Exactly: if you gotta lick taco juice off your elbow, then things have gotten out of control.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Foxfyre

I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.  

New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"


----------



## syrenn

Hatch chili's baby, got to love them!


----------



## hjmick

Okay, when are we New Mexicans gonna get together for some beer and food? I'm hungry...


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> Hatch chili's baby, got to love them!



None other will do.  Hi Syrenn and welcome to USMB.  Hope you're finding a happy home here.


----------



## Foxfyre

hjmick said:


> Okay, when are we New Mexicans gonna get together for some beer and food? I'm hungry...



Great idea.  Need to give that some thought.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> None other will do.  Hi Syrenn and welcome to USMB.  Hope you're finding a happy home here.



Hi Foxfyre. I am finding it...interesting here, thank you.


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"



And we have our own state cookie too.


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"



I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?

I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.


----------



## strollingbones

did i mention that i know how to remove an octupus without harming it or the person?


<---has many valueable and unvalueable hidden talents


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> did i mention that i know how to remove an octupus without harming it or the person?
> 
> 
> <---has many valueable and unvalueable hidden talents




Now, if only you could spell "Octopus."


----------



## Intense

Shadow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have our own state cookie too.
Click to expand...


Why not 1/2 & 1/2??? Huh???? 

Your chilies are not hot enough, your insurance is too high, & your traffic jams don't even make any sense. So there!!! Your chinese food sucks too!!!


----------



## Intense

Samson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
Click to expand...


Albuquerque has great sunsets!


----------



## Samson

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albuquerque has great sunsets!
Click to expand...


Ya know, whenever I hear anyone say this I wonder: "Where the hell are they that never has seen a sunset?"

I've never lived anywhere that didn't have a sunset that wasn't good on occasion, and sometimes even "great."


----------



## Intense

Samson said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albuquerque has great sunsets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know, whenever I hear anyone say this I wonder: "Where the hell are they that never has seen a sunset?"
> 
> I've never lived anywhere that didn't have a sunset that wasn't good on occasion, and sometimes even "great."
Click to expand...


I've been through most of the lower 48, Albuquerque is among the best cities I've seen, I did live there for a year. My only problem was the water. Water rights are a problem outside of the city. It is a beautiful landscape. Maybe you need to spend more time outside of the watering holes?


----------



## Intense

The Southwest has great sunsets probably because all of the dust in the atmosphere. Flagstaff was great that way too! Places there above 5000 ft have that cool down effect at night that makes the summers bearable.


----------



## Foxfyre

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albuquerque has great sunsets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, whenever I hear anyone say this I wonder: "Where the hell are they that never has seen a sunset?"
> 
> I've never lived anywhere that didn't have a sunset that wasn't good on occasion, and sometimes even "great."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been through most of the lower 48, Albuquerque is among the best cities I've seen, I did live there for a year. My only problem was the water. Water rights are a problem outside of the city. It is a beautiful landscape. Maybe you need to spend more time outside of the watering holes?
Click to expand...


We lived in the Sandias for a number of years before moving into the city.  Water rights aren't all that big an issue in the rural areas though it is a struggle to enforce zoning laws intended to protect the ground water.   Potability of the water out there is a crap shoot though.  We had a great artesian well with good tasting water, but it was so hard that it was practically a meal unto itself and that can be a problem.   The folks just across our little valley had very soft water but so high in sulphur content they had to install a revese osmosis system to make it drinkable.

Albuquerque does have a great climate with neither really severe summers nor winters.  I would like more rain but guess few places are perfect.  But like many cities, it has much to commend it and much to condemn it but they say if you wear out a pair of shoes here, you'll never voluntarily leave.  We're still here.


----------



## Againsheila

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albuquerque has great sunsets!
Click to expand...


Why is it that everytime I hear the world "Albuquerque", I think "I should have made a left there"?


----------



## hjmick

I'm going down to the Church Street Cafe...


----------



## Foxfyre

Intense said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have our own state cookie too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not 1/2 & 1/2??? Huh????
> 
> Your chilies are not hot enough, your insurance is too high, & your traffic jams don't even make any sense. So there!!! Your chinese food sucks too!!!
Click to expand...


Oh Boo!  You and Samson!

I got some green chili once that was so hot neither Hubby nor I, neither novices to really spicy food, could eat it.  So I made burritos out of it and our son, the fire eater, snarfed them right down.

Does your local paper run articles on how to treat chili burns during roasting season every fall?  Ours does.

Albuquerque has more Asian restaurants--Japanese, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese, etc.--than San Francisco, most are run by immigrant Asians, and many of them are superb.

I have driven in San Francisco, LA, Chicago, St. Louis, Dallas, Houston and even during rush hour, Albuquerque traffic is a stroll in the park by comparison.

I'll give you the traffic jams make no sense though.  I swear some of our intersections were designed by a drunk leading a blind mule in a snowstorm.  But no place is perfect.


----------



## Intense

Foxfyre said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we have our own state cookie too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not 1/2 & 1/2??? Huh????
> 
> Your chilies are not hot enough, your insurance is too high, & your traffic jams don't even make any sense. So there!!! Your chinese food sucks too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Boo!  You and Samson!
> 
> I got some green chili once that was so hot neither Hubby nor I, neither novices to really spicy food, could eat it.  So I made burritos out of it and our son, the fire eater, snarfed them right down.
> 
> Does your local paper run articles on how to treat chili burns during roasting season every fall?  Ours does.
> 
> Albuquerque has more Asian restaurants--Japanese, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese, etc.--than San Francisco, most are run by immigrant Asians, and many of them are superb.
> 
> I have driven in San Francisco, LA, Chicago, St. Louis, Dallas, Houston and even during rush hour, Albuquerque traffic is a stroll in the park by comparison.
> 
> I'll give you the traffic jams make no sense though.  I swear some of our intersections were designed by a drunk leading a blind mule in a snowstorm.  But no place is perfect.
Click to expand...


Blame the Mormons for the lay out.


----------



## Samson

Againsheila said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albuquerque has great sunsets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that everytime I hear the world "Albuquerque", I think "I should have made a left there"?
Click to expand...



Bugs Bunny always said that when he popped from a hole and was confronted by Elmer Fudd.

I know when I'm in NM when I go through Raton Pass and hit the 60 mile long trailor park beside I 25 South.


----------



## Againsheila

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albuquerque has great sunsets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that everytime I hear the world "Albuquerque", I think "I should have made a left there"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs Bunny always said that when he popped from a hole and was confronted by Elmer Fudd.
> 
> I know when I'm in NM when I go through Raton Pass and hit the 60 mile long trailor park beside I 25 South.
Click to expand...


wow, that's a big trailer park.


----------



## Foxfyre

Samson said:


> I know when I'm in NM when I go through Raton Pass and hit the 60 mile long trailor park beside I 25 South.



You wanna pick a fight with me?  Bring it on. . . .


----------



## SFC Ollie

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albuquerque has great sunsets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that everytime I hear the world "Albuquerque", I think "I should have made a left there"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs Bunny always said that when he popped from a hole and was confronted by Elmer Fudd.
> 
> I know when I'm in NM when I go through Raton Pass and hit the 60 mile long trailor park beside I 25 South.
Click to expand...


I think that has to be Bug's 2nd best known line, right behind "What's up Doc?"


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know when I'm in NM when I go through Raton Pass and hit the 60 mile long trailor park beside I 25 South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna pick a fight with me?  Bring it on. . . .
Click to expand...


The dog is standing on three legs?


----------



## Shadow

Intense said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have our own state cookie too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not 1/2 & 1/2??? Huh????
> 
> Your chilies are not hot enough, your insurance is too high, & your traffic jams don't even make any sense. So there!!! Your chinese food sucks too!!!
Click to expand...


Well,this ain't the first time I've been snarked at for being a mexican food snob....won't be the last either I'm sure. 

I can definately agree that our Chinese food sucks!!  I haven't been to a really good Chinese food place in years...need to find one of those.  Our traffic jams usually involve minor traffic mishaps or loose animals that make the lookie lou's facinated...with the occasional naked and/or drunk pedestrian thrown in to make things interesting.

Yesterday I saw a rooster at the bus stop by work...I had to look twice to make sure I wasn't seeing things. LOL!


----------



## Shadow

hjmick said:


> Okay, when are we New Mexicans gonna get together for some beer and food? I'm hungry...



Me too!  Not related to mexican food (although they do serve enchiladas)...have you ever been to Duke's (on Academy and San Mateo)? A friend and I went there today for lunch.  It's a steak house,the prices are very reasonable and the food is really good.  If not, you should try it.


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
Click to expand...


The view from the Sandia crest at night is the best...and they have a great restaurant up there too.  Did you ride the Tram?


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we have our own state cookie too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not 1/2 & 1/2??? Huh????
> 
> Your chilies are not hot enough, your insurance is too high, & your traffic jams don't even make any sense. So there!!! Your chinese food sucks too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Boo!  You and Samson!
> 
> I got some green chili once that was so hot neither Hubby nor I, neither novices to really spicy food, could eat it.  So I made burritos out of it and our son, the fire eater, snarfed them right down.
> 
> Does your local paper run articles on how to treat chili burns during roasting season every fall?  Ours does.
> 
> *Albuquerque has more Asian restaurants--Japanese, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese, etc.--than San Francisco, most are run by immigrant Asians, and many of them are superb.
> 
> I have driven in San Francisco, LA, Chicago, St. Louis, Dallas, Houston and even during rush hour, Albuquerque traffic is a stroll in the park by comparison.*
> I'll give you the traffic jams make no sense though.  I swear some of our intersections were designed by a drunk leading a blind mule in a snowstorm.  But no place is perfect.
Click to expand...


What Chinese places do you like, I haven't found a really good one.

Driving in California sucks (can't speak for the other cities/states).  At least our roads make sense, and most go straight through to your destination.  CA roads just stop and then turn into another street that curves in another direction.  Then pick up somewhere across town for no good reason. I spent most of my time lost while there.


----------



## Zona

Samson said:


> Tacos are the perfect food, until north americans insisted on "Hard Shell" tacos? Why the hell would anyone in their right mind bite down on a hard shelled taco that's obviously going to fall apart, and into your lap?
> 
> From Averin, Sophie. History of Tortillas and Tacos Tortilla History Pages 1  5 The author explains Tackling the taco and a guide to the art of taco eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A taco is a tortilla with something wrapped inside." Again, as with enchiladas, the central ingredient is the tortilla, which is made from corn and should not be mistaken for a Spanish version of the same name that is made of eggs and potato. Dating from the time of the Spanish conquest, Bernardino de Sahagun provides a list of the various types of tortillas that the Spanish encountered in Mexico. These are:
> 
> 
> 
> tlaxcalpacholi  a color corn flour tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ueitlaxcalli  - which translates as a very thin, large, white tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Quauhtlaxqualli  a large, white, thick, coarse tortilla made with nixtamal, and totonqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Tlaxcalli  which refers to the common white tortilla ?
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Avernin, a taco is definitely not: A canary yellow tortilla with black spots . Therefore, the hard, curled up holders typically called tacos in the US are nothing of the kind. *
> 
> Bernal Diaz Del Castillo documented the first taco feast enjoyed by Europeans and Cortes himself arranged for the banquet in Coyoacan for these captains. However, the taco predates the European invasion as anthropologists have found evidence that the people living in the lake region of the Valley of Mexico traditionally ate tacos filled with small fish. As this suggests, the content of a taco differs with geographical region, but also, with the time of the day, as there are early morning tacos, evening tacos and late night tacos.
Click to expand...


This just in, taco's are banned here in arizona!  NO taco's, no teachers with accents, not mexican history, no brown people period.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Zona said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos are the perfect food, until north americans insisted on "Hard Shell" tacos? Why the hell would anyone in their right mind bite down on a hard shelled taco that's obviously going to fall apart, and into your lap?
> 
> From Averin, Sophie. History of Tortillas and Tacos Tortilla History Pages 1  5 The author explains Tackling the taco and a guide to the art of taco eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A taco is a tortilla with something wrapped inside." Again, as with enchiladas, the central ingredient is the tortilla, which is made from corn and should not be mistaken for a Spanish version of the same name that is made of eggs and potato. Dating from the time of the Spanish conquest, Bernardino de Sahagun provides a list of the various types of tortillas that the Spanish encountered in Mexico. These are:
> 
> 
> 
> tlaxcalpacholi  a color corn flour tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ueitlaxcalli  - which translates as a very thin, large, white tortilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Quauhtlaxqualli  a large, white, thick, coarse tortilla made with nixtamal, and totonqui.
> 
> 
> 
> Tlaxcalli  which refers to the common white tortilla ?
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Avernin, a taco is definitely not: A canary yellow tortilla with black spots . Therefore, the hard, curled up holders typically called tacos in the US are nothing of the kind. *
> 
> Bernal Diaz Del Castillo documented the first taco feast enjoyed by Europeans and Cortes himself arranged for the banquet in Coyoacan for these captains. However, the taco predates the European invasion as anthropologists have found evidence that the people living in the lake region of the Valley of Mexico traditionally ate tacos filled with small fish. As this suggests, the content of a taco differs with geographical region, but also, with the time of the day, as there are early morning tacos, evening tacos and late night tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just in, taco's are banned here in arizona!  NO taco's, no teachers with accents, not mexican history, no brown people period.
Click to expand...


Major Fail.


----------



## Samson

Zona said:


> This just in, taco's are banned here in arizona!  NO taco's, no teachers with accents, not mexican history, no brown people period.



Caffine isn't for everyone.


----------



## hjmick

Shadow said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, when are we New Mexicans gonna get together for some beer and food? I'm hungry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  Not related to mexican food (although they do serve enchiladas)...have you ever been to Duke's (on Academy and San Mateo)? A friend and I went there today for lunch.  It's a steak house,the prices are very reasonable and the food is really good.  If not, you should try it.
Click to expand...


I haven't tried Duke's, thanks for the tip. My wife and I just relocated here at the end of last year and, though she is from here, we're still working our way through the restaurants. Do you know how long it took me to find palatable BBQ? I'm still not sure I've found it...


----------



## Foxfyre

Shadow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not 1/2 & 1/2??? Huh????
> 
> Your chilies are not hot enough, your insurance is too high, & your traffic jams don't even make any sense. So there!!! Your chinese food sucks too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo!  You and Samson!
> 
> I got some green chili once that was so hot neither Hubby nor I, neither novices to really spicy food, could eat it.  So I made burritos out of it and our son, the fire eater, snarfed them right down.
> 
> Does your local paper run articles on how to treat chili burns during roasting season every fall?  Ours does.
> 
> *Albuquerque has more Asian restaurants--Japanese, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese, etc.--than San Francisco, most are run by immigrant Asians, and many of them are superb.
> 
> I have driven in San Francisco, LA, Chicago, St. Louis, Dallas, Houston and even during rush hour, Albuquerque traffic is a stroll in the park by comparison.*
> I'll give you the traffic jams make no sense though.  I swear some of our intersections were designed by a drunk leading a blind mule in a snowstorm.  But no place is perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Chinese places do you like, I haven't found a really good one.
> 
> Driving in California sucks (can't speak for the other cities/states).  At least our roads make sense, and most go straight through to your destination.  CA roads just stop and then turn into another street that curves in another direction.  Then pick up somewhere across town for no good reason. I spent most of my time lost while there.
Click to expand...


Our favorite is the Bamboo House on Juan Tabo just south of Indian School.  It used to be great and had the cleanest kitchen of any restaurant in town.  We used to love the Fortune Cookie near where we live now, but it closed down.  There's a new one that has opened on Isleta though and if it is the same owners, it will be excellent.  A couple of other really good places we enjoyed have closed.  We mostly do our own here at home anymore though so I'm kind of out of the loop on Chinese Food.

Best bar-b-que these days I think is Dickies and the County Line is very good too.  There used to be a place near Academy and San Mateo that was the best I've ever had, but the owner died and they couldn't keep it going. Boy I miss that place.


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo!  You and Samson!
> 
> I got some green chili once that was so hot neither Hubby nor I, neither novices to really spicy food, could eat it.  So I made burritos out of it and our son, the fire eater, snarfed them right down.
> 
> Does your local paper run articles on how to treat chili burns during roasting season every fall?  Ours does.
> 
> *Albuquerque has more Asian restaurants--Japanese, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese, etc.--than San Francisco, most are run by immigrant Asians, and many of them are superb.
> 
> I have driven in San Francisco, LA, Chicago, St. Louis, Dallas, Houston and even during rush hour, Albuquerque traffic is a stroll in the park by comparison.*
> I'll give you the traffic jams make no sense though.  I swear some of our intersections were designed by a drunk leading a blind mule in a snowstorm.  But no place is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Chinese places do you like, I haven't found a really good one.
> 
> Driving in California sucks (can't speak for the other cities/states).  At least our roads make sense, and most go straight through to your destination.  CA roads just stop and then turn into another street that curves in another direction.  Then pick up somewhere across town for no good reason. I spent most of my time lost while there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our favorite is the Bamboo House on Juan Tabo just south of Indian School.  It used to be great and had the cleanest kitchen of any restaurant in town.  We used to love the Fortune Cookie near where we live now, but it closed down.  There's a new one that has opened on Isleta though and if it is the same owners, it will be excellent.  A couple of other really good places we enjoyed have closed.  We mostly do our own here at home anymore though so I'm kind of out of the loop on Chinese Food.
> 
> Best bar-b-que these days I think is Dickies and the County Line is very good too.  There used to be a place near Academy and San Mateo that was the best I've ever had, but the owner died and they couldn't keep it going. Boy I miss that place.
Click to expand...


Bamboo House is the one we usually go to also,it's not bad.  We also found one close to our house called Great Fortune... it's alright also.  Still looking for a really good place though.

BBQ is another...both of the places I liked to go to closed down. I had forgotten about The County Line...way out there by the Ice Skating Rink on Tramway.  May have to take my daughter there....she is always wanting to go to Quarters,but The County Line is better IMO.


----------



## Shadow

hjmick said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, when are we New Mexicans gonna get together for some beer and food? I'm hungry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  Not related to mexican food (although they do serve enchiladas)...have you ever been to Duke's (on Academy and San Mateo)? A friend and I went there today for lunch.  It's a steak house,the prices are very reasonable and the food is really good.  If not, you should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't tried Duke's, thanks for the tip. My wife and I just relocated here at the end of last year and, though she is from here, we're still working our way through the restaurants. Do you know how long it took me to find palatable BBQ? I'm still not sure I've found it...
Click to expand...


Duke's is a good change of pace,because it's kind of different IMO.  They grind their own hamburger,so the burgers are really fresh and they have a few mexican food choices. They also serve baked sweet potatoes and garlic mashed potatoes as a side (along with the usual fries,baked potatoes etc).  I didn't drink one,but my friend ordered a wine based margarita that I was told was awesome.

Yep, BBQ is another one that is hard to find around.  Working on that one myself.


----------



## Samson

One of the most astonishing things about Colorado is the inability to understand Fajitas. They don't get it. I've been to places where they just cut a skirt steak into thick slices, I mean 4X THICK 2" slices, and give you a raw sliced onion....Other places, give you a pile of fried green onion and a few hamburger crumbles.

So, I make my own.

However, finding skirt steak isn't easy, and then when I go I gotta ask some bewildered Safeway Meat Counter guy to tenderize it.


----------



## hjmick

Againsheila said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that everytime I hear the world "Albuquerque", I think "I should have made a left there"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs Bunny always said that when he popped from a hole and was confronted by Elmer Fudd.
> 
> I know when I'm in NM when I go through Raton Pass and hit the 60 mile long trailor park beside I 25 South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, that's a big trailer park.
Click to expand...


That wasn't a trailer park, it was Bernalillo. And it was really just 7 miles...


----------



## Samson

hjmick said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs Bunny always said that when he popped from a hole and was confronted by Elmer Fudd.
> 
> I know when I'm in NM when I go through Raton Pass and hit the 60 mile long trailor park beside I 25 South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's a big trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't a trailer park, it was Bernalillo. And it was really just 7 miles...
Click to expand...


Too bad; you pass the scraggly "Welcome to New Mexico," sign that needs a fresh coat of pait, and is swinging in the wind by one, unbroken hinge, then you drive through miles of circa 1972 mobile homes, each of which seems to house 47 Mexican's under the age of 10.


----------



## blu

the best part of the illegal alien invasion after katrina was the taco stands. REAL tacos. also having a girlfriend who grew up in south california and loves cooking mexican helps as well. we are also lucky to have casa garcia's around here, even though its a chain they do everything fresh at each site and its damn good & authentic


----------



## hjmick

Samson said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's a big trailer park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't a trailer park, it was Bernalillo. And it was really just 7 miles...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad; you pass the scraggly "Welcome to New Mexico," sign that needs a fresh coat of pait, and is swinging in the wind by one, unbroken hinge, then you drive through miles of circa 1972 mobile homes, each of which seems to house 47 Mexican's under the age of 10.
Click to expand...


I have yet to see this...


----------



## hjmick

blu said:


> the best part of the illegal alien invasion after katrina was the taco stands. REAL tacos. also having a girlfriend who grew up in south california and loves cooking mexican helps as well. we are also lucky to have casa garcia's around here, even though its a chain they do everything fresh at each site and its damn good & authentic



Four restaurants in three cities is barely a chain. Unless you are referrring to a different Casa Garcia's...


----------



## blu

hjmick said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> the best part of the illegal alien invasion after katrina was the taco stands. REAL tacos. also having a girlfriend who grew up in south california and loves cooking mexican helps as well. we are also lucky to have casa garcia's around here, even though its a chain they do everything fresh at each site and its damn good & authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four restaurants in three cities is barely a chain. Unless you are referrring to a different Casa Garcia's...
Click to expand...


anything more than one is a chain around here. very distrustful of places that may think they can get away with using some non-fresh product imported from elsewhere and frozen along the way


----------



## Intense

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that some of you do seem to have your act together on this.  We New Mexicans can sometimes be a bit snobbish when it comes to proper Mexican food, but we probably don't corner the whole market.
> 
> New Mexico is the only state with an official state question approved by the legislature and signed by the governor though:  "Red or Green?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The view from the Sandia crest at night is the best...and they have a great restaurant up there too.  Did you ride the Tram?
Click to expand...


My first time through Albuquerque Was at sunset heading west on I-40, came upon the Sandia crest, east of the city unexpectantly. Land of Enchantment indeed. I was doing a 3 day run from Hicksville, NY to San Diego, Ca., did it in 3 sunsets. Didn't sleep much. The most beautiful part of the trip wasn't San Diego.


----------



## Intense

Shadow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not 1/2 & 1/2??? Huh????
> 
> Your chilies are not hot enough, your insurance is too high, & your traffic jams don't even make any sense. So there!!! Your chinese food sucks too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo!  You and Samson!
> 
> I got some green chili once that was so hot neither Hubby nor I, neither novices to really spicy food, could eat it.  So I made burritos out of it and our son, the fire eater, snarfed them right down.
> 
> Does your local paper run articles on how to treat chili burns during roasting season every fall?  Ours does.
> 
> *Albuquerque has more Asian restaurants--Japanese, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese, etc.--than San Francisco, most are run by immigrant Asians, and many of them are superb.
> 
> I have driven in San Francisco, LA, Chicago, St. Louis, Dallas, Houston and even during rush hour, Albuquerque traffic is a stroll in the park by comparison.*
> I'll give you the traffic jams make no sense though.  I swear some of our intersections were designed by a drunk leading a blind mule in a snowstorm.  But no place is perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Chinese places do you like, I haven't found a really good one.
> 
> Driving in California sucks (can't speak for the other cities/states).  At least our roads make sense, and most go straight through to your destination.  CA roads just stop and then turn into another street that curves in another direction.  Then pick up somewhere across town for no good reason. I spent most of my time lost while there.
Click to expand...


Take Out's around here could do allot better too.


----------



## hjmick

Hicksville? Are you Billy Joel?


----------



## Intense

hjmick said:


> Hicksville? Are you Billy Joel?



LOL. He's a few years older. Thank You for not confusing me with Bill bloviator O'Reilly, I owe you one.


----------



## Intense

Samson said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's a big trailer park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't a trailer park, it was Bernalillo. And it was really just 7 miles...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad; you pass the scraggly "Welcome to New Mexico," sign that needs a fresh coat of pait, and is swinging in the wind by one, unbroken hinge, then you drive through miles of circa 1972 mobile homes, each of which seems to house 47 Mexican's under the age of 10.
Click to expand...


What's up Sampson? You got an Ex living there or something? Did you get kicked out of the state for something embarrassing? It's not like you are referring to New Jersey or Louisiana ???


----------



## Foxfyre

Intense said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the Sandia crest at night is the best...and they have a great restaurant up there too.  Did you ride the Tram?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first time through Albuquerque Was at sunset heading west on I-40, came upon the Sandia crest, east of the city unexpectantly. Land of Enchantment indeed. I was doing a 3 day run from Hicksville, NY to San Diego, Ca., did it in 3 sunsets. Didn't sleep much. The most beautiful part of the trip wasn't San Diego.
Click to expand...


The Sandias get their name from a phenomenon that occurs at sundown when conditions are just right.  The rocky face of the Crest begins to release the heat as the day begins to cool, and if the light is just right, there is a magnificent watermelon colored glow until the sun completely sets. 






And Samson is just yanking our chains guys.  If he has been in New Mexico he found lots of stuff to appreciate.  But there's stuff not to admire too, so. . . . .

By the way Samson, for fajitas I recommend Papa Felipes or El Pinto in Albuquerque, Tomasitas in Santa Fe, or Zebediahs in Angel Fire.


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the Sandia crest at night is the best...and they have a great restaurant up there too.  Did you ride the Tram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time through Albuquerque Was at sunset heading west on I-40, came upon the Sandia crest, east of the city unexpectantly. Land of Enchantment indeed. I was doing a 3 day run from Hicksville, NY to San Diego, Ca., did it in 3 sunsets. Didn't sleep much. The most beautiful part of the trip wasn't San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sandias get their name from a phenomenon that occurs at sundown when conditions are just right.  The rocky face of the Crest begins to release the heat as the day begins to cool, and if the light is just right, there is a magnificent watermelon colored glow until the sun completely sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Samson is just yanking our chains guys.  If he has been in New Mexico he found lots of stuff to appreciate.  But there's stuff not to admire too, so. . . . .
> 
> By the way Samson, for fajitas I recommend Papa Felipes or El Pinto in Albuquerque, Tomasitas in Santa Fe, or Zebediahs in Angel Fire.
Click to expand...



I really am yankin' your chain: New Mexico is wonderful except for everything outside Santa Fe and Albuquerque. Never been to Angelfire

Thanks for the tips on Fajitas, but I miss going into a Fiesta Grocery Store in Houston, picking up pre-tenderized packages of FAMILY SIZED Skirt Steak, marinating them in a maragrita, then grilling them up with poblanos and onions out on the deck with the stereo blaring Musica Mexicano whilst I drink Carta Blanca Beer.


----------



## Intense

Samson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first time through Albuquerque Was at sunset heading west on I-40, came upon the Sandia crest, east of the city unexpectantly. Land of Enchantment indeed. I was doing a 3 day run from Hicksville, NY to San Diego, Ca., did it in 3 sunsets. Didn't sleep much. The most beautiful part of the trip wasn't San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sandias get their name from a phenomenon that occurs at sundown when conditions are just right.  The rocky face of the Crest begins to release the heat as the day begins to cool, and if the light is just right, there is a magnificent watermelon colored glow until the sun completely sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Samson is just yanking our chains guys.  If he has been in New Mexico he found lots of stuff to appreciate.  But there's stuff not to admire too, so. . . . .
> 
> By the way Samson, for fajitas I recommend Papa Felipes or El Pinto in Albuquerque, Tomasitas in Santa Fe, or Zebediahs in Angel Fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really am yankin' your chain: New Mexico is wonderful except for everything outside Santa Fe and Albuquerque. Never been to Angelfire
> 
> Thanks for the tips on Fajitas, but I miss going into a Fiesta Grocery Store in Houston, picking up pre-tenderized packages of FAMILY SIZED Skirt Steak, marinating them in a maragrita, then grilling them up with poblanos and onions out on the deck with the stereo blaring Musica Mexicano whilst I drink Carta Blanca Beer.
Click to expand...


There are two real get away states New Mexico and Wyoming, only one that is really accessible year round. Maybe it's just that I'm into photography, but check out some of the Indian Ruin's. There's a place called "The Ancient Way", close to the Zuni mountains. if you like to hike. A Power place.


----------



## Foxfyre

Angel Fire is a ski resort in the northern Sangre de Cristos - hang a left (east) at Taos and it is about 25 miles through some of New Mexico's most scenic country.  Lots of folks live there year round.   About 10 miles up the road is Eagle Nest with some of the state's best trout fishing.  The lake freezes over every winter and offers great ice fishing.  Some of the best fajitas I've ever had were at Zebediah's in Angel Fire, but I like to make my own too.


----------



## Shadow

Intense said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I though NM was the only state that had a Constitution written in Spanish?
> 
> I've vacationed in Albequerque....went up the mountain, bought a sweater....drove through Santa Fe and stopped for lunch....but I gotta tell yas, I don't think you miss much by driving through NM at night and it might increase the opportunity for a UFO to stop and probe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the Sandia crest at night is the best...and they have a great restaurant up there too.  Did you ride the Tram?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first time through Albuquerque Was at sunset heading west on I-40, came upon the Sandia crest, east of the city unexpectantly. Land of Enchantment indeed. I was doing a 3 day run from Hicksville, NY to San Diego, Ca., did it in 3 sunsets. Didn't sleep much. The most beautiful part of the trip wasn't San Diego.
Click to expand...


Lights of Albuquerque...and a sunset too.


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the Sandia crest at night is the best...and they have a great restaurant up there too.  Did you ride the Tram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time through Albuquerque Was at sunset heading west on I-40, came upon the Sandia crest, east of the city unexpectantly. Land of Enchantment indeed. I was doing a 3 day run from Hicksville, NY to San Diego, Ca., did it in 3 sunsets. Didn't sleep much. The most beautiful part of the trip wasn't San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sandias get their name from a phenomenon that occurs at sundown when conditions are just right.  The rocky face of the Crest begins to release the heat as the day begins to cool, and if the light is just right, there is a magnificent watermelon colored glow until the sun completely sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Samson is just yanking our chains guys.  If he has been in New Mexico he found lots of stuff to appreciate.  But there's stuff not to admire too, so. . . . .
> 
> By the way Samson, for fajitas I recommend Papa Felipes or El Pinto in Albuquerque, Tomasitas in Santa Fe, or Zebediahs in Angel Fire.
Click to expand...


Hey Foxfyre...we seem to visit alot of the same places.  Bet we have seen each other before.  Papa Felipes is a nice place,my mother loves to go there.  She's been there so often they know her by name, and when she would take my kids when they were smaller...they would give them Shirley Temples with extra cherries as they sat down (my kids were in heaven). They have great fish tacos there too.


----------



## Foxfyre

Shadow said:


> Hey Foxfyre...we seem to visit alot of the same places.  Bet we have seen each other before.  Papa Felipes is a nice place,my mother loves to go there.  She's been there so often they know her by name, and when she would take my kids when they were smaller...they would give them Shirley Temples with extra cherries as they sat down (my kids were in heaven). They have great fish tacos there too.



Haven't tried their tacos--I'm pretty much a fajita and enchilada person, but we do enjoy Papa Felipes.  For larger groups though we opt for El Pinto who can usually accommodate any size gathering and their food has been excellent lately.

Tomasitas in Santa Fe is great too.  We've taken the train up as the restaurant is right there at the depot, have lunch, and take the train home again.  Fun thing to do.  Santa Fe also offers freequent free shuttles to and from from the depot to downtown or Canyon Road or the capital complex.


----------



## syrenn

What you only eat the skirt?

Buy Beef Skirt Steak & Tender Skirt Steaks Online

New York Steak- Skirt Steaks

Schaul's - Buy Mail Order Certified Angus Skirt Steak Online


The list could go on and on. If you really want something you can have it delivered to your door. And screw the Safeway crap


----------



## SFC Ollie

Tonight we had Chicken tamales, with fried rice, refried beans and avocado sauce. All home made of course. (well, the tamales, rice and avocado anyway).


----------



## syrenn

SFC Ollie said:


> Tonight we had Chicken tamales, with fried rice, refried beans and avocado sauce. All home made of course. (well, the tamales, rice and avocado anyway).



Can I shake ya for the tamales recipe?


----------



## SFC Ollie

syrenn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we had Chicken tamales, with fried rice, refried beans and avocado sauce. All home made of course. (well, the tamales, rice and avocado anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I shake ya for the tamales recipe?
Click to expand...


That would have to come from the Mrs,  who has been in top secret negotiations with her mother for the past 2 weeks to get it right. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## syrenn

SFC Ollie said:


> That would have to come from the Mrs,  who has been in top secret negotiations with her mother for the past 2 weeks to get it right. I'll see what I can do.





thank you​


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> What you only eat the skirt?
> 
> Buy Beef Skirt Steak & Tender Skirt Steaks Online
> 
> New York Steak- Skirt Steaks
> 
> Schaul's - Buy Mail Order Certified Angus Skirt Steak Online
> 
> 
> The list could go on and on. If you really want something you can have it delivered to your door. And screw the Safeway crap



One of the delightful things about fajitas is I remember getting 1 lb for $7 bucks (at a resaurant). Skirt steak is a pretty tough piece of meat: It ain't fillet mignon, which is why _its best to tenderize it before you try to bite it._

***this is so true, for so many things, is it not?***

But, I digress: Skirt steak oughta be CHEAP! $4/lb is high end...I like to get it at $3/lb....Mail order we're talking $20/lb!!! ($10/8 oz steak)!!


----------



## Samson

SFC Ollie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we had Chicken tamales, with fried rice, refried beans and avocado sauce. All home made of course. (well, the tamales, rice and avocado anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I shake ya for the tamales recipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would have to come from the Mrs,  who has been in top secret negotiations with her mother for the past 2 weeks to get it right. I'll see what I can do.
Click to expand...


Tamales are not easy to make for the first time (labor intensive process). Easier/cheaper to buy them freshly made by professionals


----------



## SFC Ollie

Samson said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I shake ya for the tamales recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have to come from the Mrs,  who has been in top secret negotiations with her mother for the past 2 weeks to get it right. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tamales are not easy to make for the first time (labor intensive process). Easier/cheaper to buy them freshly made by professionals
Click to expand...


This is true. Mrs O hasn't made them since 94 when we were at her mothers house in Corpus Christie. Which is why they spent so much time on the phone. She's forgotten half of everything she knew about her mom's recopies.


----------



## syrenn

Yep I know that they are time and labor intensive. I think of making tamale's as a family activity. Tamale day! I also have access to fresh. Though that doesn't make it any less appealing to make my own.

Now as to that skirt steak. Like all good things when they find out its good the price goes up. There was a time when Main lobster and oysters were considered the poor of the poorest food.


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> Yep I know that they are time and labor intensive. I think of making tamale's as a family activity. Tamale day! I also have access to fresh. Though that doesn't make it any less appealing to make my own.
> 
> Now as to that skirt steak. Like all good things when they find out its good the price goes up. There was a time when Main lobster and oysters were considered the poor of the poorest food.




Yes, fajita prices have become absurd, except at Safeway in Colorado, where they haven't any clue what to do with the cut.


----------



## JW Frogen

Samson said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
Click to expand...


You really need to write a cooking-travel book.

Chapter 2, Twatcos, Love and Grub in the Old Southwest.


----------



## Samson

JW Frogen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, are you by any chance in New Mexico? We need to break bread, or tortillas. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm forced to visit Hobbs.
> 
> The last time I was there, I spent my evenings in Diamond Lil's Salloon playing pool until this catfight broke out. The loser left with some guy.
> 
> Fortunately for me, they left in the guy's car, and her car, a Mustang was still in the parking lot. The winner threatened to pee in the gas tank, and I dared her, thinking that a female couldn't possibly pee into a gas tank (unless there was some sort of funnel involved, and she didn't claim to have a funnel).
> 
> Lo-and-Behold, she leaned against the car, AND ACCOMPLISHED THE TASK!!
> 
> Then she sat on the windshield, leaving a moist impression of her.....um, "nether regions."
> 
> 
> Which, brings us back to the subject of tacos..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to write a cooking-travel book.
> 
> Chapter 2, Twatcos, Love and Grub in the Old Southwest.
Click to expand...



I was wondering when you'd sully the thread with your presence.

I like having friends in low places, Where the whiskey drowns And the beer chases my blues away: And I'll be okay. I'm not big on social graces


----------



## JW Frogen

You can't keep me away from a good taco or woman pissing.

Low placed friends have the advantage of knowing you are not in it for the money.


----------



## Samson

JW Frogen said:


> You can't keep me away from a good taco or woman pissing.
> 
> Low placed friends have the advantage of knowing you are not in it for the money.



Frankly, I'd rather not watch a woman piss, but a woman pissing into a car's gas tank......we'll, that's something some people never see in a lifetime....like the pyramids in Egypt, or Hailey's Comet, or Natural Boobs on a Blonde on Venice Beach.


----------



## JW Frogen

I will say it again, there is a travel book waiting to come out of you. 

And apparently a lot of tacos too. 

Women pissing is one thing, but I really don't want to see how those tacos come out.


----------



## Samson

JW Frogen said:


> I will say it again, there is a travel book waiting to come out of you.
> 
> And apparently a lot of tacos too.
> 
> Women pissing is one thing, but I really don't want to see how those tacos come out.



So, I shouldn't post the pics?

I'm actually curious if any Mexicans have waded across the Pacific Ocean and set up a restaurant down under?


----------



## JW Frogen

Not yet, but Australian immigration is furiously checking every box of imported Old El Paso for stow aways.


----------

